# Light Trick



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's another trick that might work for you. For lights or signs, glue a magnet ( little round earth magnets from Radio Shack) under the base, then screw a metal screw ( rounded off drywall screws work great) into your track at your desired location. After the screw is in place, drill a small hole for your wires. The sign pops right in place when you set on the magnet. If you knock it over, just pop it right back up. If your having a big race, you may want to lay the lights or signs down until the race is over. Just a thought... RM


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

that is pure genius, excellent tip! Man I love this place.. now to get some time to use some of these ideas before they drip out the other ear...lol


Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

That is a great idea...thanks for sharron, Bob


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I love the creative thinking of folks in this place. That is brilliant.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

very clever!


----------

